# Best beach side tarpon boat



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

Been looking at possibly selling my waterman and getting something better for beach side tarpon fishing. Not sure what the best boat is for it. I like to pole on the beach, not a fan of the trolling motor. Heard the marquesta is great for the beach but a pain to pole. What are y’alls thoughts? Don’t have anywhere close to enough $$ for a chittum so don’t even suggest that lol


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll bite. Gunna give this thread a follow for sure, but would be helpful to know what coast/region you're fishing -- one could argue they are not all created equal.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

For me, the best one is the one I happen to be on when I'm staring at a string of fish heading in my direction and we are locked -n- load and ready to make that cast!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tgjohnso said:


> I'll bite. Gunna give this thread a follow for sure, but would be helpful to know what coast/region you're fishing -- one could argue they are not all created equal.


Why, you got nothing to worry about Bro! I've seen your rig sitting pretty in that massive garage of yours. Personally tho, I'd rather have your garage than your skiff anyways!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Why, you got nothing to worry about Bro! I've seen your rig sitting pretty in that massive garage of yours. Personally tho, I'd rather have your garage than your skiff anyways!


Rig isn't going anywhere anytime soon...hopefully nor is the garage. Anything with the word "tarpon" I'll be following for the next few months while I'm landlocked in Miss. 

You probably need to spend less time on MS and more time working on your skiff so you can have it on the water in time for poon season! ;-) But if not, I think I know a guy with a skiff you can borrow.


----------



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m in SW Florida. The waterman does alright on the beach but definitely better in the back country. Wondering what you guys think and have and experienced when it comes to good beach side boats to pole


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tgjohnso said:


> Rig isn't going anywhere anytime soon...hopefully nor is the garage. Anything with the word "tarpon" I'll be following for the next few months while I'm landlocked in Miss.
> 
> You probably need to spend less time on MS and more time working on your skiff so you can have it on the water in time for poon season! ;-) But if not, I think I know a guy with a skiff you can borrow.


I', only on ms late in the evening and early in the a.m. when I'm drinking my coffee! 

The shop has been shut down due to this covid thing.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Next best thing (since chittum is out) beach side would be either 17 HPX V or HB Biscayne. The Biscayne will be a little quieter in the rough stuff and slightly more nimble on the pole. The HPX will be much more roomy and still very nimble in the pole.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Have a look at the Salt Marsh Heron 18. 90 HP max, 18'6" LOA, 77" beam, takes a chop great.....and the best part is.....tricked out you'll be in the lower to mid-$40k's.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1988-mangrove-17.76762/


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape Vantage VHP. The boat was designed to be a beach front tarpon boat that can do the flats thing back on the inside.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Next best thing (since chittum is out) beach side would be either 17 HPX V or HB Biscayne. The Biscayne will be a little quieter in the rough stuff and slightly more nimble on the pole. The HPX will be much more roomy and still very nimble in the pole.


So what do you think is more important, quieter in the rough stuff or more roomy?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

hunterbrown said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1988-mangrove-17.76762/


^x2 that's a killer boat for a great deal.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Backwater said:


> So what do you think is more important, quieter in the rough stuff or more roomy?


for me.... quieter, I can manage a small space to work around. But some people would rather have the room and still a good boat in the rough water.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There are just so many factors that come into play and most depends on you, the user. For example, a lot of older guys (yes that includes me) don't have the balance we once did. So a boat for beach side would not only have to handle the rougher water but also be stable as a fishing platform. So its really hard to give you solid recommendations without knowing your specific circumstances.

Now with that caveat out of the way here's another vote for a Vantage. 

After you get our online biased input (and ensure you ask guys if they are a rep or on a pro staff for the boat they recommend), compare the boats you are considering side by side, feature by feature, quality, customer service, and last but not least cost. At the end of the day only you can decide what is your best option.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm in a similar position with my BT Mosquito. Love the boat but I've found myself falling in love with big Tarpon... 
I've fished out of a HB Biscayne w/90 Suzuki with a guide and buddy (fly fishing trip). Although it's a smaller skiff I was surprised that it was very doable and fast. Where the Biscayne really surprised me was the ride, we were in the Glades for Tarpon but had to take the outside to get to a river mouth and the windy was honking! The skiff landed soft and we stayed mostly dry. The guide used to run a HPX v 17 and said the Biscayne is a dryer boat and ran slightly better in chop but the HPX v 17 drafted slightly less due to wider beam. I'm currently enamored with the older lighter Marquesa, hopping it would be easier to pole and allow for a smaller lighter engine (90 Suzuki). On paper I also like the East Cape Evo & Evo X, thinking the X would still allow me to fish negative tides but keep me from taking waves over the bow on the beach. Or the BT Elite which a pretty well known keys Tarpon guide had a large part in helping design for keys Tarpon fishing. I'm sure there are other great skiffs out there but those are the 4 I think would work well for my needs. 
Also Chittum but you said not to mention them due to price.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

If you are looking to retain multi purpose use, the Guide checks a lot of boxes...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadowcast said:


> Have a look at the Salt Marsh Heron 18. 90 HP max, 18'6" LOA, 77" beam, takes a chop great.....and the best part is.....tricked out you'll be in the lower to mid-$40k's.


Guys, I have seen this boat and it's nothing to sneeze about! It's pretty nice for what you are getting for the price. Maybe there is a difference with materials and resins (idk) but when comparing features, the only thing I can think of that is the difference in price is the name on the side of the hull and the profits they get from each unit sold. I'd have no problems beach fishing out of a boat like this.

I've beach fished off of a HPX-V17 and a variety of HB's and tho I think the nuances are subtle, I'd give the edge to being quieter sitting still in an HB, but the ride with the bow up in really nasty shizzit going across a rough pass, I would give to the Mav, but the ride home on a moderate bay chop, staying dryer and a bit softer ride, I'd give it to the HB's.

That all being said, tho I've yet to ride nor fish out of it, this Heron 18 has all the right features of a good poon skiff and for the money, it deserves a serious look at it.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

We built our marquesa with beach side fishing in general in mind. It is very quiet, spacious, fast with a 115SHO, and does very well anchored up or on an iPilot. That being said, it is a little heavy to pole, but we combat this by using the TM until we see fish, then as soon as we see fish immediately cut the TM, allows us to fish longer because the guy on the back doesn't get tired nearly as quick. If you're going to do a bit of everything and don't want to invest in two boats, I'd recommend the Biscayne or salt marsh herons if you don't want to spend the $ on a chittum. Just my experience.


----------



## brecken (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the recommendations and info, I have been on chittums and love them and think they are bad ass but they are just too expensive lol can’t even find any used.. but I’ll be looking to used hb biscaynes and give that Heron a look too


----------

